# Latest detail



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Heres a few teaser pics of my latest detail for the local boys 

Iain from audio advice in portadown hadnt been able to give his zafira much attention over the past 9months due to it constantly being worked on and sitting outside in all weathers.


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

very nice! I like this car lots, lovely colour


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

good job man

looks the part:doublesho 

shes a sexy family bus


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice indeed, I really like those GSI zafiras 

Clarke


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

diesel-dave said:


> shes a sexy family bus


yea with a sound system to die for


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

thats nice, colour is lovely.


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Think this yoke passed me on the motorway today - reg plate is MBZ something? Sounded class!


----------

